# User Name Missing Information



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2017)

Under my user name it once indicated the total number of posts I had made on this web site. Now it is missing. What happen?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2017)

still shows up for me, you might be using a laptop or tablet or mobile device, as screen resolution changes so does the format of the site.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> still shows up for me, you might be using a laptop or tablet or mobile device, as screen resolution changes so does the format of the site.


Thanks Brian


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> still shows up for me, you might be using a laptop or tablet or mobile device, as screen resolution changes so does the format of the site.


Thanks Brian, I am using an Apple IPad. This started this morning after I reply to a thread.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2017)

Brian, you were correct about your answer on using a tablet. I can see the total number of my posted messages now.


----------

